# HELP- Lennox Elite Series Furnace # M/N 90UGFA3-75-5



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello
Moved into house this summer and have no idea if previous home owner serviced furnace. I have a few problems that I have recently noticed and would like to tackle on myself as I am handy but don't want to jump into messing with furnace with out doing some home work and thats where you old pro's could lend me a hand..Here is what I notice?

1. Fan is grugling when it kicks in and on.. water is entering from somewhere. I notice there are 4 screws I am sure if I remove these I can drain fan. I want to know what would be causing this and how to correct so fan don't fill up again.

2. WHen thermostat in living room is set on auto to a certain degree the furnance will some times kick in...I guessing some kind of sensor is either damaged or dirty. If I switch termostate to ON the furnance kicks in...Its just on AUTO that it is hit and miss...Came home to and ice box other day as tem dropped and north wind in high gear!

If you can guide me thru each problem (pics too) that would be really appreciated...I want to correct this probelm asap since I have the little one in the house and want to keep the family coozy!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Clogged or restricting drain lines.

Dirty air filter, and or A/C coil.


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Thanks for the reply...My guess is something is clogged. The furnace filter has been changed but I don't think that is cause of problem...How should I proceed further? How would you begin to trouble shoot? Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd check the A/C coil. Look on both sides of it. To see if it dirty.

I'd also check the drain lines, and clean them either way.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Take those 4 screws out and drain the inducer assembly(the small fan that's gurgeling). Blow out all of the rubber drain hoses .


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

OK thanks guys...what about #2 I mentioned in post above...do you guys think I have a sensor problem?....


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't tell until you eliminate the things that the sensors sense for.


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok I hear...I will drain fan....remove and clean lines and see where things go...anything else I should do?


----------



## marchvac (Nov 29, 2009)

First turn the power off and cover all the electrical parts. Get a small bowl and pull the black hose off the bottom of the rubber boot to the left of the ventor motor. That is the place that usually plugs up and spills the water into the ventor motor.


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

FYI...I also found out that the town use to be on wells so the mineral deposit was high...My guess is that was the culprit...I have yet to take apart - any other tips for me?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Makes no difference for the furnace.
The water from the furnace is condensate from combustion. Not from your water pipes.


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

ok..silly me....So I guess this would be build up over the years? or drain pipe is cloged and excess condensation from combustian is not drained properly?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep. It happens to lots of condensing furnaces.


----------



## hf05 (Mar 5, 2009)

You have a rubber condensate collector off of ventor motor at the bottom is a black hose .theres a small white coupling connecting the 2 .its filled w/ crap. clean out.lennox offers a kit to eliminate this problem,its a offset piece of pvc pipi w/drain port above ventor motor. so moisture is drained b4


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you clarify in more detail please!... I want to attempt to clean this up Friday...Walk me through how you guys would do it...Please help this newbie out!


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of my furnace exposed...So what from all you guys are telling me this is what I want to do...Tell me if I am on the right track:
1. Disconnect power supply. Is it also neseccary to cut of gas? 
2. Disconnect rubber hose & boot from left of vent motor to drain (have small bowl) & clean line.
3. Remove Fan motor (4 screws) disconnect electrical clip (white wire) just below and remove green ground wire above. Drain Fan and clean.
4. Now that I have more accesss there is a white pvc line under motor I want to remove drain and clean this line and other to the right of the black plastic nipple (clean this too) behind gas line (I have a closeup of this area- looks like some corresion or rust present).. not sure if this stuff is glued together or not...
Let me know what you think if I missed anything or ways to make job better.
Thanks


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

FOLLOW these instructions exactly. I do this procedure about 2 dozen times a winter
1) Get a couple of towels and place them under the small black hose that drains the big pipe that exhausts the furnace.
2) Shutoff power to furnace
3) Carefully pull small black hose from rubber boot that exhaust pipe attaches to and carefully remove it from the 2"rubber cap fitting on the right side. be careful as some water may come out, have a small jar ready to catch it
4) Take the small hose to the sink and flush all the crap from it by running hot water to it
5) There is a barbed fitting where the hose attaches to the rubber boot on the exhaust pipe. Remove it and check for crud in it
6) Reassemble everything and start furnace
7) No need to remove and drain ventor fan. Usually has enough power to spit the water out and now that the drain hose is clear the water will drain into the trap, may sound like it is laboring but it usually gets up to speed in a minute and throws the water out. If you remove the fan you will wreck the gasket behind it and need to call a Lennox dealer and /or will have a water leak later.
8) Leave the trap alone as it usually does not plug up
9) BE Very careful not to break the barbed elbow the hose attaches to the trap with


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

What about the 2"rubber cap fitting on the right side? It looks like its full of crud or corrosion? Do I touch this? Also sounds like the fan is gruggling should I remove fan?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Reread my post I added info to it. Leave the 2" cap which is a trap alone as the spring will break and you will have all kinds of problems with water leaking later. I only clean them if the first procedure fails. Rare that they plug up. Leave the fan alone as it can throw the water out itself. If the motor gets hot shut it down, let cool off and retry a 1/2 hr later.


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Yuri 
One last thing I noticed water is pooling under the fan...Just checked and waited and can see a drip from bottom of fan motor at screw...this gruggling tells me there is water in fan housing right? Shall I remove and drain... or will your procedure above correct this problem??


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess a young buck like myself jumped the gun...should have read your second post as it aswered my questions...I will follow your instruction in post #17.....For my eduation is this caused from build up over the years? 
I really appreciate you taking the time to assist me!....


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The water may have built up to the shaft of the motor level and there is no seal there for that. Once the water is spit out the problem goes away. The gasket behind the fan may be leaking but you would have to get one from a Lennox dealer if he has an extra one. Comes with a new fan and not something you can make yourself. My procedure, reread both posts works all the time. Make sure the motor does not get too hot and let it cool off to be safe. I can tell by the sound of it spitting water how to burp it but I have done it many times. Achiles heel of that furnace.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Slow down, a bit. This old guy can't type that fast. LOL. :laughing:Lack of maintenance, that hose needs to be cleaned every year. Bugs fall in the exhaust pipe over the summer, die and turn into crud and plug the hose. There is a complete new exhaust pipe conversion kit but it is expensive and a Lennox guy would have to install it for you. Clean the hose once a yr and you should be okay.:thumbsup:


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok got it Yuri...I will follow your instruction and see how it goes. I will keep you posted- check out this thread in a day or so to see if I need you to throw me a life line! Again thanks for your help


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Great thanks! Hey how is the weather in Winnipeg? Getting cold over here but only half as cold as what you guys get!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Us Canucks have to stick together eh? Went from -30C last week here to -11 today. Hard to get used to at first.:yes: Was -40 in Edmonton, better them than me/us. LOL.


----------



## hf05 (Mar 5, 2009)

u have to call a lennox dealer.This kit involves cutting exhaust vent to install! pls don't...call .


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Please do or don't call ? This board doesn't tolerate promoting or running down and naming service providers.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If someone is asking if you know of a local company(I might have to recheck that with Nathan though).Naming a company is ok. If you have no affiliation/interest with that company. 

Other then that. Don't grab free advertising.


----------



## hf05 (Mar 5, 2009)

yuri said:


> Please do or don't call ? This board doesn't tolerate promoting or running down and naming service providers.


Would agree.did nt mean to go there...!


----------



## hf05 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm tellin!


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Ya I hear you man! I agree better Edmonton than us...Tonight is -16 probably alot more cause of that darn north wind...but this is nothing compared to you guys..Waiting any day now for a nice dumping of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!....Well have a good one and I will keep you and the other fellows posted...Good night Gents!



yuri said:


> Us Canucks have to stick together eh? Went from -30C last week here to -11 today. Hard to get used to at first.:yes: Was -40 in Edmonton, better them than me/us. LOL.


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Update...Yuri:thumbup: thanks so much...everythings worked out...Im now waiting to see how it cycles thru....yes that hose was filled with crud! plugged to the bone...a lot of water come down exhaut boot....Sounds nice not noisy or gurrgly...You are a life saver!!!!!!!!!!!!.... Gotta run the Olympic Tourch parade is in my back yard and I wanna check it out!.... Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




yuri said:


> Slow down, a bit. This old guy can't type that fast. LOL. :laughing:Lack of maintenance, that hose needs to be cleaned every year. Bugs fall in the exhaust pipe over the summer, die and turn into crud and plug the hose. There is a complete new exhaust pipe conversion kit but it is expensive and a Lennox guy would have to install it for you. Clean the hose once a yr and you should be okay.:thumbsup:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Alls well that ends well!!:rockon:


----------



## baironhorse (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Yuri
ANother quick question. What can I do as a DIY yearly furnance maintenance program besides changing the filter ever 3 months? Your thoughts!
Thanks


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Back tomorrow with info on cleaning the flame sensor etc.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Do this procedure ONLY if you are VERY patient as it is VERY easy to break the flame sensor.
1)Remove burner box cover, 2 screws underneath and 4-5 on front
2) Locate flame sensor which sits in front of left burner, has white porcelain and 1 wire to it and a 1/4" hex nut
3) Remove the nut and VERY CAREFULLY maneuver the sensor left/right up/down/sideways, you can do it, until you can pull it out and remove it and lightly sand it with clean fine emory paper
4) Cut a small piece of emery paper and stick your hand in with it and lightly sand the face of the left burner
5) Furnace uses DC flame rectification and the electricity jumps from the flame sensor to the left burner thru the fire (rectified) and travels back to the circuit board to prove the flame. If the burner face is dirty it works like insulation
6) Reinstall sensor and wire
7)Look above the burners where the intake pipe attaches, there is a screen, if there is debris on the screen remove the intake pipe at the top of furnace (4 screws) and clean the screen, leaves etc can get stuck there
8) Send Yuri a bottle of vodka for Xmas, just jokin:jester::laughing:


----------



## Meridian (Oct 12, 2010)

Yuri, I'm sending you 2 virtual bottles of Vodka! 

I followed your instructions for my Lennox elite furnace as it wasn't staying on. Sure enough, the small black hose was full of crud. Cleaned that, and then looked at the flame sensor. It seemed a little awkward to remove, so I borrowed my GF's emery board (fine) and cleaned one side of the sensor and the face of the burner. Now the furnace stays on!

Thanks again Yuri!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep, I do a dozen calls a yr like that. We try take care of it during an annual maintenance check.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Meridian said:


> Yuri, I'm sending you 2 virtual bottles of Vodka!
> 
> 
> Thanks again Yuri!


 


That info wasn't worth at least 3 bottles ??:laughing:


----------



## PleaseHelpUs (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot! Problem solved.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yur Welcome


----------

